# Ist dies für einen Anfänger möglich zu erreichen? Bitte um Hilfe und Tipps



## GerryStromi (1. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Community,

Mein Name ist Gerry und wollte Euch um Euren Rat bitten. 
Ein Freund von mir sucht gerade ein kleines Logo für sich (er ist Musiker). Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen und wollte Euch deswegen mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, dass ein Anfänger ein Logo/ Schriftzug in dieser Art hinbekommt, und wenn ja, ob welches Programm sich für diesen Zweck am besten eignen würde. Ich habe gehört, dass es von Photoshop zB eine abgespeckte Version gibt, die aber dadurch billiger ist.. 

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet.

Ach ja, dieses sind übrigens die Schriftzeichen, an die das Logo "angelehnt" werden sollte 


http://www.myspace.com/cali_funk  (das profilbild)

http://www.myspace.com/doccfree  (das profilbild)

http://www.thekonglist.com/CLUB FLYERS 2008/WestCoastCustoms-logo.gif 

http://www.petit-bulletin.fr/multimedia/articles/081215_DoggMaster2.jpg (das logo unter dem komisch reinschauenden herren  )

Vielen Dank schonmal für Eure freundliche  Hilfe!

-Gerry


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Hi, 

die Infos sind ein bißchen dürftig. 

Was soll mit dem Logo alles gemacht werden, und was soll in Zukunft noch damit geschehen? T-Shirts, Plakate, etc.. Oder ist es "nur" für ein Myspace-Profil?
Allgemein lässt sich sagen das Logodesign eher etwas für Fortgeschrittene ist, aber da ich deinen Kumpel jetzt nicht als den superbekannten Musiker einschätze, der ein superklasse Logo braucht, dürfte das schon mit etwas Willen zu machen sein. Alternativ kannst du auch hier im Jobforum anfragen ob das jemand machen würde. Entweder für einen kleinen Obolus oder auch kostenlos...

Wenn du dich traust, dann hier ein paar Infos:

-Ein Logo sollte immer im Vektorformat erstellt sein. Dafür eignet sich als Freeware Inkscape. Photoshop arbeitet mit Pixelgrafik und ist daher ungeeignet...
-Bevor du in Inkscape loslegst, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen und zeichnen (du musst nich unbedingt zeichnen können, einen Stift halten reicht ). Am besten liest du dir mal was dazu durch (Teil 1, Teil 2)
- Wenn du schnell zum Ziel kommen willst, dann suche einfach mal nach passenden Schriftarten (Fonts) und schreib den gewünschten Namen. Vielleicht reicht das für deine Zwecke schon. 

Für weitere Fragen kannst du ja hier nochmal posten...

fG
Ex1tus


----------



## chmee (2. März 2009)

Du scheinst diese Schnörkelschriften ins Visier genommen zu haben. Nun, ich habe nichts gegen Pixellogos, auch wenn die Weiterverarbeitung und Skalierung früher oder später zu Problemen führen wird. Ganz Klar : Für einen Anfänger ein schickes Projekt. Dein Freund reißt Dir den Kopf wohl nicht ab, wenn es nicht im Vektorformat vorliegt. Aber zum Testen Photoshop Elements zu nehmen, zu merken, dass damit nicht alles geht und dann doch auf Inkscape umzusteigen bedeutet Frust. Desweiteren sind diese Schweife und Schnörkel in Vektorsoftware sehr viel besser zu kontrollieren.

Such erstmal nach so einem Zeichensatz, das macht das Leben schon viel enfacher und kopiere den Stil eines gesehenen Bildes. So fängt das Lernen nunmal an..

http://www.letterheadfonts.com/
http://www.dafont.com/

mfg chmee


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

vielen dank für eure nette und freundliche hilfe!! das ist wirklich nett von euch!

ja, diese schnörkelige schrift meine ich!  mein kumpel ist kein bekanter musiker (sonst würde er bestimmt auch profis beauftragen), aber schon ein sehr guter, deswegen möchte ich das auch gut machen oder jemanden finden der es einigermaßen gut kann. 

die freeware werde ich mal testen! also das logo soll wohl nur als myspace profil oder für die internet seite sein. oder besser der schriftzug  wichtig ist das es so "schnörkelig" aussieht (also wie auf den beispielen) und in den farben blau-weiß (evtl silber) ist.. also in diesen tönen. 

danke für eure hilfe zu später stunde


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Groß- und Kleinschreibung bitte nicht vernachlässigen, vor allem bei etwas längeren Posts.

Versuch dich mal daran, und zeig hier deine Fortschritte, dann können wir gleich Kritik dazu "ablassen" .


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Groß- und Kleinschreibung bitte nicht vernachlässigen, vor allem bei etwas längeren Posts.



Entschuldige bitte, ich dachte das "alles-kleinschreiben" okay ist, aber finde ich gut das darauf geachtet wird!

Ich habe gerade den Künstler gefunden, der viele der von mir aufgeführten Logos erstellt hat. Aber eine Frage habe ich mal: Wie kommt man eigentlich auf den Weg zu solchen Logos?  Dieses "verschnörkelte" ist ja kein Font, welches man sich einfach aus dem Internet laden kann. Benutzt man für solche Logos einen "Font Creator" (habe ich gerade irgendwo aufgeschnappt) oder muß man dafür die Begabung haben, den Schriftzug per Hand zu zeichnen? Da würde es bei mir nämlich kritisch werden.. 

Ach, bevor ich es vergesse, hier erstmal der Link des Künstlers 

http://www.zisto.it/zisto/customizter/classics.jpg

ps. bin wirklich begeistert, von diesem Forum, gerade bei Anfänger Fragen reißt oft der Geduldsfaden und man bekommt sarkastische bis ignorante Antworten. Nicht hier, dass ist klasse!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Wenn die Anfänger ihre Anfragen ordentlich stellen und es eher spezifische Fragen sind, die sich nicht mal eben schnell durch eine Google-Suche beantworten lassen, dann hilft man hier normalerweise gern.

BTT: Es gibt schon Schriften die in diese Richtung gehen. Da könntest du die vorhanden Linien und Formen einfach mit "Schnörkel" verlängern, auch diese kannst du dir im Netz besorgen (z. B. http://www.vecteezy.com). Allgemein solltest du aber auf die Lizenzen achten wenn du dir solche Sachen holst. 

Ein Tutorial hab ich hier leider nur als Denkanstoss, da es für Photoshop ist, es sollte dir aber die theoretische Herangehensweise zeigen. http://abduzeedo.com/awesome-floral-type-fireworks-and-photoshop-5-minutes (vielleicht ein bißchen zu blumig )


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine freundliche Hilfe, Ex1tus! Ich habe auf dem ersten link, den Du mir geschickt hast, ein super Bild mit exakt der Schrift (welche ich suche) gefunden, aber so wie ich es verstanden habe, handelt es sich um eine .eps datei, aus welcher man nicht die Schriftart (Font) "rausfiltern" kann.. Entschuldigt meine schreckliche Terminologie, aber ich beschäftige mich erst seit Gestern mit dem Thema und hoffe schnell zu lernen.


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Für soein Problem gibt es ne klasse Lösung: Whatthefont?

Damit solltest du die Schriftart herausfiltern können.


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Schade, hat leider nicht geklappt..  Aber erstaunlich, dass es so ein Tool gibt! Es ist das "Geschnörkel" oben links (in der Ecke), hier zusehen:

http://www.vecteezy.com/images/previews/0000/0794/Freebies4_preview.jpg

Ich probiere es nochnmal, evtl habe ich etwas falsch gemacht..

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Das ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch kein reinrassiger Font. Suche lieber mal auf den von chmee genannten Seiten nach halbwegs geeigneten Schriften und verstärke diese durch die von mir umrissene Methode.

Whatthefont tut sich natürlich schwer wenn die Schrift verändert/erweiter/whatever wurde...


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Danke, bin schon dabei sowas zu suchen und dann mit dem Stiftwerkzeug zu erweitern.. ich versuche mein bestes!


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Wenn du noch mehr zu dem Thema suchst, dann googel mal "Swirls" oder "Swirly Curls" da findet man auch noch einiges. Vielleicht noch mit anderen Wörtern wie "Inkscape" oder sowas ergänzen...


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Danke Ex1tus! Ich hab schon Fonts gefunden die für den Anfang "okay" sein sollten, nun muß ich nur lernen diese schön zu verpacken und damit eine eigene Note zu verleihen.. das dürfte schwer genug für mich sein, da ich noch nichtmals eine andere Hintergrundfarbe als weiss bestimmen kann :-D


----------



## Ex1tus (2. März 2009)

Ich kenn mich zwar mit Inkscape nicht aus, aber beim kommerziellen, großen Bruder Illustrator, geht das z. B. über ein Rechteck das über die ganze Arbeitsfläche aufgespannt und in den Hintergrund gesetzt wird. Das entweder per Ebene oder per Rechtsklick -> Anordnen


----------



## GerryStromi (2. März 2009)

Danke, ich habe es schon gefunden!


----------



## ink (2. März 2009)

Um mal kurz was einzuwerfen:
Für diese Art von "Logo" bedarf es in den meisten Fällen fundiertes Wissen über Typografie sowie Kalligrafie; oder eben eine gehörige Portion Talent und Auge.
Aber ohne Übung hilft alles nichts. 

mfg


----------



## Ex1tus (3. März 2009)

Gerry zeig mal was du bis jetzt hast. Und hör nicht auf den Seftl da ^^. Du schaffst das, ich vertrau dir .

Er hat schon recht, um es so gut zu machen braucht man Übung & Wissen. Aber du wirst auch schonwas hinkriegen!


----------



## GerryStromi (6. März 2009)

Danke, Ex1tus! Kein Sorge, ich lasse mich nicht unterkriegen )

Ich überlege sogar ob ich mir die Photoshop-Studentenversion kaufen soll, weil es echt Spaß macht! Aber die Blösse hier was zu posten werde ich mir noch nicht geben, eher noch weitere Fragen stellen! ;o)


----------



## Ex1tus (6. März 2009)

Was heißt hier Blöße? Wenn ich an meine ersten computergestützten "Design"versuche zurückdenke, läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. Es lacht dich doch keiner aus, und erst recht nicht wenn du ein Anfänger bist. Kann dir nur helfen! Wenn du es immernoch nicht posten willst, dann schreib ich nixmehr bis du deinen jetzigen Stand hochgeladen hast .


----------



## GerryStromi (6. März 2009)

Ex1tus hat gesagt.:


> Was heißt hier Blöße? Wenn ich an meine ersten computergestützten "Design"versuche zurückdenke, läufts mir kalt den Rücken runter. Es lacht dich doch keiner aus, und erst recht nicht wenn du ein Anfänger bist. Kann dir nur helfen! Wenn du es immernoch nicht posten willst, dann schreib ich nixmehr bis du deinen jetzigen Stand hochgeladen hast .


 Nein, das möchte ich natürlich auch nicht! Wenn ich denke "das ist okay für den Anfang" werde ich was uploaden (fragt sich dann nur wie?  ) ..


----------

